# Triple-Aggressive and Triple-Withdrawn



## Naia68 (Jan 28, 2013)

My guess is that the triple-aggressive tritypes (for example 837) and the triple-withdrawn tritypes (for example 495) must mix like oil and water. Do they fear each other? Do they just try to avoid each other? What are some specific ways they could learn to appreciate and work with each other? Thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## zenomax (Feb 15, 2012)

I can only speak from my own experience. My wife is a 738 or 783. My step son (her son) is a 594. They get along pretty well (not just because they are mother and son). When the one gets aggressive the other takes it with a grain of salt, when the latter withdraws after too much interaction the former is understanding.

Whilst they are clearly miles apart in their ways, they don't appear to rub each other up the wrong way.

Now my step daughter, a 261 (which I have read is also sometimes aggressive) really clashes with her brother, my step son. They seem opposites on all measures. She is more openly and explosively temperamental. My wife is a SP in Keirsey terms, so is somewhat laid back in attitude generally.


----------



## Naia68 (Jan 28, 2013)

@zenomax - Thanks for your thoughtful response. I'd hoped this subject would attract more interest - but I guess not. Oh well. The things that interest me never seem to interest other people a whole lot. :frustrating:


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Believe it or not, I've considered both tritypes.

It's not so much behaviour that brings people together/pushes them apart, but similar interests, values, worldviews, and attraction.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

wrong post. ignore


----------

